# Upgrading BIND 9.4.3-P2 to Latest Stable Release



## Mood977 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have a two DNS servers acting as master and slave. both running FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE and BIND 9.4.3-P2. 

Yesterday got the below log which caused the Named service to stop. And after looking the internet I knew that it's a security bug and I should update the BIND release.

`13-Jul-2018 15:26:08.455 general: critical: query.c:1781: INSIST(! dns_rdataset_isassociated(sigrdataset)) failed
13-Jul-2018 15:26:08.455 general: critical: exiting (due to assertion failure)`


I need to confirm if BIND Release [9.11.4  or 9.12.2] will be compatible with FreeBSD 7.2 and what the upgrade steps to perform it.


Many thanks,
Mahmoud


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 14, 2018)

If you truly care about security then you'll upgrade that FreeBSD environment ASAP to a currently supported version. Either 10.4 or 11.2, because FreeBSD 7 has been unsupported for many years now and there have been plenty of bugs found in the base system within that timespan.

To answer your question: highly unlikely. You won't be able to install it using the ports collection because that will fail due to all the changes in the base system; the ports collection is only being maintained for the latest supported FreeBSD releases.

As mentioned: your best option is to upgrade the entire box.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2018)

Support for FreeBSD 7.2 ended in June 2010(!). Support for BIND 9.4 ended in March 2012. You really, really need to be more diligent when it comes to updates.


Mood977 said:


> I need to confirm if BIND Release [9.11.4 or 9.12.2] will be compatible with FreeBSD 7.2 and what the upgrade steps to perform it.


There is no upgrade path. Seriously, take this offline as soon as possible and build new servers using a recent, supported, FreeBSD version.


----------

